# Fecal Fat



## mndlocker (Jul 18, 2007)

I have been told that I need to have a qualitative fecal fat test done (72). I was just wondering if anyone here has had to do this, and is it as bad as it sounds. I am not sure if I will be able to go through with this. I also have to be on a high fat diet of 100 grams or more of fat per day for the test. thanks


----------



## Rosie (May 9, 2002)

Mn, if its a stool test that is a very easy test to do. If the test can benefit you, I wouldn't hesitate doing it. Good luck.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The diet can be a little daunting, but since humans in general tend to absorb fat really well you have to seriously overload the system to see if it is broken.K.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

yup i've had it... i have to say that if you do have it - make sure to take a couple days off work/school to be home. I did it incorrectly - I ate 50g Friday night, 100g Saturday, and 50g Sunday morning.. apparently it's better if you do like all day sat and all day sunday... anyways... I never have diarrhea so I guess mine wasn't too bad, but I probably had 10 bowel movements on both Sunday and Monday, and quite a few on Tuesday as well. I believe I turned my test in Tuesday afternoon. It's a little awkward pooping into a jar, but they give you a thing to put on your toilet to hold the jar. I actually found it easier just to hold the jar and use gloves - I actually never missed, but had the gloves just in case. Sorry if this is way too much detail. I'm not sure if you were told - but this test is for fat malabsorption. It's really important that you get as close to 200g as possible (or 300g if you do a 3-day test). I ate only 170ish so my test came out borderline, but my doc said I probably wouldn've tested positive had I eaten all the fat. It's not fun, but it's not the worst thing in the world either... you will survive. Goodluck!


----------

